# Lizard Maker



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Went into the local rep shop today and asked for some lizard maker.. apparently T rex have stopped making it... anyone know any other makes of the stuff?


----------



## nicky (Jul 13, 2005)

i'm sure it's on the livefoods list NNY, check them out...


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

yeah but i don't need anything else off there for a while and its a lot of money for just some lizard maker..


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

What is lizard maker?


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

It scents the mouse to be like lizard..makes it more appealing to certain snakes like kings.. and as ive got a reluctant feeder hopefully it'll kick start him eating.


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Its a scented liquid you put on mice to make them lizard scented, its supposed to encourages snakes to feed.


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

Ahh right. Ive not seen any around but I only shop for lizards at the moment.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

what lizard specificly do u reckon it smells of?

couldnt u throw the mouse around gizmo's viv for a lil while? or could that come back to bite u in the arse one day?


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

tried rubbing sloughed gizmo skin on the mouse.. no luck unfortunately.. and i tried rubbing the pinky on Gizmo but he decided to eat it instead :lol: :lol:


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

haha.
hmm ok maybe just handling giz then cuppin the pinky?
good luck anyway man.


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Haha, Giz is such a pig, at least it wasnt the lighter this time :lol:


----------

